# A Month of Fishing Weightlessly



## pocjetty

Once upon a time I was a serious golfer - I even thought I might make my living at it. One of the drills I used to use to improve was to play a round of golf with only 4 clubs: a 3 or 4 wood, maybe a 5 iron and an 8 iron, and a sand wedge. (I'll officially challenge anyone to a putting contest using the blade of a sand wedge. :biggrin My dad used to gripe about me spending too much time hitting shots with the wrong club. But the point was to become as versatile as possible with every club in my bag.

What does that have to do with fishing? There are a lot of threads about what is the best lure, or the best color. And there are almost as many different answers to those questions as there are people. My opinion has always been that the best lure is the one you know how to use, and have confidence in. Learning how to use a lure comes with experience, and confidence comes with success.

Last summer I started using the TroutSupport Lure, rigged weightless and weedless. I liked the way they cast, and the way they pull, and quickly knew that they would become a regular in my fishing arsenal. But they seemed made for specific situations, and I don't find myself in those situations much in the colder months. Getting good at something, and gaining confidence, really require repetition. So I decided to spend a month fishing with only that one lure, no matter what the conditions.

Most of you know how rough it's been for the last month or more. In the early part of the month, there were huge schools of small baitfish being harassed by trout, in very shallow water. The lure was made for that, and it was very effective - especially because it casts so well, even in the wind. The last week and a half, give or take, I've been catching some very nice trout out in ribcage-deep water. The month is over, and it's a good thing because I'm pretty much out, and need to order more for the upcoming warm months.

Every one of the fish pictured (and a bunch more) were caught on the TSL. Every one was caught in walk-in spots - I never launched the boat. And most of them were caught in some snappy winds. One of the days I had completely struck out in the shallow water where I expected to catch fish that day. I noticed some bait far out from shore that were just pipping the surface. They weren't scattering, but from experience I could tell that they were nervous. That day, the only way to catch those fish was to wade out as deep as I could stand, and then literally fling the bait as far as I could. It's not often that maximum casting distance is the key to success, but that day the casting quality of the TSL made all the difference.

We all tend to get into ruts, and keep going back to what we are comfortable with. If you read about people having great success on a lure, but you never seem to catch anything with it, don't just give up on it. You know they work. Spend some time figuring out why it isn't working for you, and add another tool to your belt. If you're catching fish on your favorite lure, that is a perfect time to try something else. You know there are fish there, and that they are biting. It's hard to put down a lure that you feel like is a sure thing to experiment with something else, but it pays dividends in the long run.

Sorry for all the pics. These are just the ones I brought home. There are a lot of people who live here in Rockport, but never get fresh fish. I like to share what I catch with those people. This last month has given me a lot of opportunities. If you haven't tried the TroutSupport lures, you should give them a shot. I'm pretty sure they catch fish.


----------



## pocjetty

Batch 2


----------



## ReelaxFishin

Iâ€™d say youâ€™ve been successful in acquiring a new skill. Solid stringers. One of these days Iâ€™m gonna have to try those lures.


----------



## Csafisher

Nice report! On the high school golf team we used to carry 2-3 clubs and run nine holes as an exercise. Was pretty fun actually. How does that TSL swim? Seems like it would have an action similar to a corky or walking the dog under surface? Just moved to the area, still learning here.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Great work, and your right, confidence in your tackle is so important, and at times cost the angler who is to stubborn to change given changing conditions.


----------



## WillieT

Great report and some nice catches. Could you show a pic or 2 of the specific lures you were using. Thanks


----------



## pocjetty

WillieT said:


> Great report and some nice catches. Could you show a pic or 2 of the specific lures you were using. Thanks


I caught every daytime fish this past month on the same lure, just in different colors. Here is a link to the maker, and he has instructions on rigging.https://troutsupport.com/product/trout-support-lure/ I caught some fish at night on a bone/glow Catch 2000, partly because I wanted to present the bigger profile at night, and partly because of where I was fishing.

I actually love the lure for redfish even more, but I was fishing in a couple of areas that don't hold a lot of redfish as a rule. But if you're chasing reds on a grassy shoreline, the TSL's are exceptional.


----------



## WillieT

pocjetty said:


> I caught every daytime fish this past month on the same lure, just in different colors. Here is a link to the maker, and he has instructions on rigging.http://troutsupport.com/product/trout-support-lure/ I caught some fish at night on a bone/glow Catch 2000, partly because I wanted to present the bigger profile at night, and partly because of where I was fishing.
> 
> I actually love the lure for redfish even more, but I was fishing in a couple of areas that don't hold a lot of redfish as a rule. But if you're chasing reds on a grassy shoreline, the TSL's are exceptional.


Thank you


----------



## barronj

Great thread pocjetty. I've wondered where your reports were, why you'd gone underground. I'm glad you're back, with great reports of tight lines and a great rational behind the approach to boot.

I mentioned in another thread about how Tobin's Trout Support Lure walks the dog effortlessly with the slightest twitches, I absolutely love throwing this lure because you CAN cover more water with it, even weightless.

See you soon, if I can ever get my nose off the grindstone. Come Memorial day, I'm going to be so mad at those fish...


----------



## pocjetty

barronj said:


> Great thread pocjetty. I've wondered where your reports were, why you'd gone underground. I'm glad you're back, with great reports of tight lines and a great rational behind the approach to boot.
> 
> I mentioned in another thread about how Tobin's Trout Support Lure walks the dog effortlessly with the slightest twitches, I absolutely love throwing this lure because you CAN cover more water with it, even weightless.
> 
> See you soon, if I can ever get my nose off the grindstone. Come Memorial day, I'm going to be so mad at those fish...


Yeah, it was sort of a month-long experiment. There really wasn't much to be said until the month was up. I actually did post once about a night trip where I didn't catch a single fish - but it was still one of the coolest trips ever. I've also been doing some major landscaping. The house grounds will look a lot different, but I'm about worn out.

I wondered what happened to you. I thought maybe you were saving up for croaker season. That grindstone will still be there when you get back from fishing.


----------



## Trouthunter

They are excellent baits. 

Do I throw them all the time? No.

Do I throw them when I'm in shallow water...hell YES!

I'm a believer and all you have to do is try one and see for yourself.

Great report buddy.

TH


----------



## essayons75

Please post a picture of how you rig one.


----------



## barronj

The video starts out with showing how it's rigged


----------



## pocjetty

essayons75 said:


> Please post a picture of how you rig one.


There was a thread here that was all about rigging them. I hope you don't mind, but it makes a lot more sense for me to give you a link, rather than re-typing all that was written about it. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2331018

One of the big things to pick up on is the part about making sure that the point of the hook is lined up with the eye of the hook. A lot of the hooks aren't that way out of the package. It seems like sort of a pain to bend them, when you first read about it. But it's really not that big of a deal, because you don't need to do a hundred of them at a time, and it's worth the little bit of effort it takes.

Another thing I learned, especially if you're pulling it through grass, is to make sure and trim the tag end on your knot. The lure is designed to be rigged weedless. If you leave a tag of stiff fluorocarbon leader sticking out, it will snag grass and really defeat the purpose. Cinch your knot down really tight, and then trim the tag as close as you possibly can.

I just ordered some new hooks with a design that I've never seen before. I have a feeling that they will either be very good, or really worthless. If they work well, I'll share.


----------



## Kevin Nicholls

I'll agree with you completely on the TSL. I've been throwing it since December rigged on a 5/0 owner hook. I tie a loop knot where the tag end points towards the lure and trim it short like you said. I really like throwing it around shallow shell for Reds. I've done quite a bit of bass fishing lately and it helps slow me down when I'm back in the salt. Tobin's lure is the real deal.


----------



## troutsupport

Awesome stuff POC.. glad to see you out using it and getting familiar with it. I had a great trip Friday with it in lower West Galveston Bay.. ended up with 12 trout to 25"... most were in the 19-23 range. Caught 2 bonus reds as well. All but one trout were caught on the Grass Walker. I was wading sand and grass close up to the bank with some glass minnows arround that the trout making small slicks. it was an Epic interlude during a long wade. Caught several fish back to back. I'm trying to make something of the gopro footage but it's not the best capture I've had. LOL. 

I was fishing the lure in thigh to chest deep water with a little grass on the bottom. Was using a little more of a worm like retrieve ... a slow pull followed by a couple twitches at the top. Most fish were hitting it on the slow pull section and all solid hits. Bone and Pink were the baits that got it done, but all the current colors are catching fish.


----------



## riopga

Just ordered some of the pink. Excited that you added them. I love the other colors. What a nice lure you have made. I am impressed with how well it casts!


----------



## SaltwaterSlick

Unless something changes drastically within the next couple weeks, I'll be starting out with this TSL at the Chandeleur's when we begin our annual spring trip on Memorial Day and the following days... Will report when I get back! I'm thinking Texas Roach/chartreuse tail... Last Year that was the ticket with the DSL's but they were hard to fish slow enough as the fish wanted them just crawling along... I'd get blow ups on every cast with Corky's, Spooks, and Skitterwalks, but man, it's hard to get good hook ups. My hope is they want the same thing this year... if they do, it will be game on with these grass walkers!


----------



## o.b.

Excellent write up bud. 100% agree.


----------



## troutsupport

There's been a lot of solid fish caught on them lately... I've seen post on multiple boards where guys are catching 23, 24, 25, and 27 inch trout on them. Makes me proud.


----------



## awesum

I just ordered three flavors.

I hope I didn't miss out on a coupon code for 2coolers


----------



## Lunkerman

pocjetty said:


> There was a thread here that was all about rigging them. I hope you don't mind, but it makes a lot more sense for me to give you a link, rather than re-typing all that was written about it. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2331018
> 
> One of the big things to pick up on is the part about making sure that the point of the hook is lined up with the eye of the hook. A lot of the hooks aren't that way out of the package. It seems like sort of a pain to bend them, when you first read about it. But it's really not that big of a deal, because you don't need to do a hundred of them at a time, and it's worth the little bit of effort it takes.
> 
> Another thing I learned, especially if you're pulling it through grass, is to make sure and trim the tag end on your knot. The lure is designed to be rigged weedless. If you leave a tag of stiff fluorocarbon leader sticking out, it will snag grass and really defeat the purpose. Cinch your knot down really tight, and then trim the tag as close as you possibly can.
> 
> I just ordered some new hooks with a design that I've never seen before. I have a feeling that they will either be very good, or really worthless. If they work well, I'll share.


Reminds me of how I use to fish Zoom super flukes when bass fishing many years ago. I like that lure cause it has more body to it, thus more casting distance as you spoke of. No need for weighted hooks.

There was a hook company that made a needle lock hook with different size weights made onto the hooks shank near the bend which I can no longer find. They were great tho cause it would get you down in the water column and you could still get the walk the dog action.


----------



## troutsupport

Lunkerman said:


> There was a hook company that made a needle lock hook with different size weights made onto the hooks shank near the bend which I can no longer find. They were great tho cause it would get you down in the water column and you could still get the walk the dog action.


The Owner twistlock weight can be wiggled right down to the bottom of the shank and a lot of guys are using it in the 1/8th oz just like you mention. The TSL Grasswalker action is the same with or without the weight. Some guys like the weight when casting in the wind so the lure is pulled by the wind less if fishing cross wind. The only time I use the wieght is if I'm fishing casting quartering up wind or into the wind which this lure cast very well already into the wind. When fishing quartering into or cross wind, I drop the tip right to the water line and that eleviates the bow in the line being caught by the wind.


----------



## troutsupport

Some really great catches coming in lately... and here's what Kayaker Justin Styles had to say about the lure in a IM to me over the weekend.


----------



## El General

I caught three good trout in about an hour my first time chunking the pink TSL grasswalker on Friday down in San Antonio Bay. The topwater biet got going or I would have fished with it longer. 

I was impressed with everything about the lure. Tobin's video's regarding rigging and working the lure are spot on and very detailed. I won't be hopping out of the boat without one from now on.


----------



## RossF

I ordered some of his baits ahead of a trip to the Louisiana marsh. Grass is real thick over there in the marsh right now and the reds are hanging close to it.

Was able to use the TSL lure and it worked flawlessly! No trouble with the grass and the redfish absolutely loved it!

A lot of guys over there are using weedless rigged swim baits or texas rigged craw baits. The TSL lure was something different and they jumped on it!

Very excited about using this bait in the future.

Also, I had a 100% hook up ratio....used the Trokar TK140 swimbait hook and set the hook exactly how Tobin describes...reel down tight, thumb the spool, and cross their eyes!


----------



## troutsupport

Good to know Ross, and spot on about the hookset!


----------



## Aggie_bowtech

Ordered 5 bags last week and just ordered 3 more today! If I wouldn't have been so timid I could have done the shipping special. Oh well. I somehow forgot to order the pink ones until today. Haven't used a single one yet but will soon. Hook type, bend, and set is the reason I'm excited. Trying these out in Port Mansfield for a few consecutive days starting next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasWineGuy

SaltwaterSlick said:


> Unless something changes drastically within the next couple weeks, I'll be starting out with this TSL at the Chandeleur's when we begin our annual spring trip on Memorial Day and the following days... Will report when I get back! I'm thinking Texas Roach/chartreuse tail... Last Year that was the ticket with the DSL's but they were hard to fish slow enough as the fish wanted them just crawling along... I'd get blow ups on every cast with Corky's, Spooks, and Skitterwalks, *but man, it's hard to get good hook ups*. My hope is they want the same thing this year... if they do, it will be game on with these grass walkers!


Try the Mirrolure C17MR-TROUT MirOdine C-Ey. A little smaller than the Spooks. Might just do the trick.




TWG


----------



## SaltwaterSlick

Thx, TWG.
That Memorial Day trip got cancelled by Alberto as it went ashore right on top of Biloxi when we were supposed to be there. We went out at the end of July/first couple days of August... it was hot and the fish weren't very hungry. I did however get to test the TSL's in a lot of floating grass and was able to sight cast to cruising pods of reds... Few actually were interested, but the ones that were caught were all on the TSL Grasswalkers rigged weedless in Texas Roach and that new gold color... We're goin' back in October... I'll be chunkin' the pink ones to start most likely. I've really grown to like these because I can fish 'em anywhere in the water column and fast or slow; plus the fish seem to really like 'em!


----------



## troutsupport

Yeah they grow on ya for sure... of course I'm biased but seems some of your guys are getting that way to. Been some really cool emails with some solid fish lately.


----------



## Aggie_bowtech

troutsupport said:


> Yeah they grow on ya for sure... of course I'm biased but seems some of your guys are getting that way to. Been some really cool emails with some solid fish lately.


I'm bringing my 8 brand new bags of them to try for the next 3 full days of fishing Port Mansfield. I'll let you know how I do.

I already bent some hooks and practiced them in my pool. In my pool with no weight it is like fishing a topwater and walking the dog. My pool is saltwater too (not same mix as the bay obviously).

I didn't like that a whole lot actually and glad I tried it in the pool. I got some 1/16 oz weighted hooks and some really small weights to clamp on myself. Where do you recommend the weight to be on the hook? I can put it anywhere since I am going to put the weights on myself.

Most of the hooks I have are the Owner 5132 5/0 hooks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garwood57

POCJetty, 
Well done. When you do something, you do it to the max, whether it be golf or your fishing.


----------



## troutsupport

Aggie_bowtech said:


> In my pool with no weight it is like fishing a topwater and walking the dog. I didn't like that a whole lot actually and glad I tried it in the pool.


I think you'll see that in the bay it works differently, Should work about 3"-6" below the surface while walking it. Foot or two deeper with belly weighted hook or pinch weights. I rarely use the the weighted hooks unless im fishing in 4-6' of water or casting into the wind all morning.

Those owners are good hooks, you'll find them just right. The other good weighted hook was recommended to me by Clayton Thomas, it's the Trokar TK 170 in 3/0 (1/8thoz.) That's a mag swimbait hook but the 3/0 is about the same size as a regular 4/0.

Put it to work.

Below is a little email that a new Fish West End member emailed me... David Dossey. It took him an extra trip to finally get used to them..


----------

